# Von Lotta Kennels



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is the site:
www.vonlotta.com

This is a west german show line breeder other than haus brezel and alto haus that has caught my eye. Can anyone give me some feedback on this breeder or does anyone here have a puppy from them? You could always pm me.

And oh, this is for a future puppy, not a now puppy.

Thank you.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Out of the 3 listed......"Personally"...I would recommend Alta Toll-Haus.
I know her, and she has nice dogs and good breeding practices.

I will also add....none of the 3 kennels listed, have a negative reputation...at least not to my knowledge.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

OH, shoot...forgot to add.....I also met the breeder of von Lotta once....I think we may have handled her dog also????
She was VERY NICE.....but I don't know her personally.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I hear there's a kennel somewhere out in Illinois that breeds some pretty highly regarded WGSL dogs. I think they go by the name Huerta Hof. 

From what I've seen, some very good looking dogs. Definitely worth a look if you like the german show lines.


----------



## daniellem (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a Von Lotta puppy and would recommend Yuliya and her breeding program to anyone!! We have one of her K litter puppies and she has so much beauty and the brains to match. She's so eager to learn/please yet isn't constantly "on" she's very much at home right here next to me in bed. 
Yuliya is a wealth of knowledge on the breed and was so great to work with and we are still in constant contact with her, we're waiting for a male puppy from her R litter (which is still about 4 letters away, we've planned quite a bit ahead) She's very active in the local Schutzhund club here south of Atlanta
I don't know of the other 2 breeders but know that we are SO satisfied with our Von Lotta puppy 
I just took this 2 days ago, I think she's the most gorgeous girl in the world, but I am a bit biased


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

Yuliya is very knowledgeable and involved with the breed. I have met her at a couple recent shows and am interested in maybe using her new male as a stud.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSD Fan said:


> Here is the site:
> www.vonlotta.com
> 
> This is a west german show line breeder other than haus brezel and alto haus that has caught my eye. Can anyone give me some feedback on this breeder or does anyone here have a puppy from them? You could always pm me.
> ...


Totally random, but is your avatar Kiba from Wolf's Rain?


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Totally random, but is your avatar Kiba from Wolf's Rain?


Yes it is. 

On topic, I really love Von Lotta's site and her dogs are beautiful.


----------

